# usb-storage recommendations please

## TobiWan

Hi everybody,

Some time ago I have bought a 30GB notebook harddrive and a cheap USB 1.1 case which hosts the harddrive. The USB interface case is brandless and just reads "Pocket Boy". On the back it says:

Mac OS 8.6, 9.X, 10.X

Windows 98SE, ME, 2000, XP

The chip in the inside reads:

GL641USB

0215E3BE5-03

It works perfectly fine in Windows 2000 without the need for additional drivers. But I can't get it to work under Linux. The device just won't appear in /dev as another SCSI device. I've set up the kernel and USB properly. Other USB storage devices like USB-sticks work fine. A "dmesg"  output even recognizes the drive but it won't receive an entry in /dev.

Basically, I have given up on this thing.

Now I'm looking for some alternative that is known to work. It should be

* bus-powered (so no extra power cable needed)

* USB 1.1 or 2 (speed doesn't matter)

* able to hold a standard notebook harddisk drive

* mountable under Linux, kernel 2.6.6 or above

The price doesn't matter primarily as long as the thing is small and doesn't need an extra power supply apart from the USB bus connection.

I am happy for any suggestions,

Tobias W.

----------

## Bart B

Well... USB mass storage work perfectly fine under linux, but only if you've got all the modules loaded

- usb_storage (obvious)

- mod_sd (scsi device, usb storage is emulated as linux)

If I where you, I would double-check the configuration of your system. It should run smooth with all USB mass storage devices.

I've tested it with a memory stick, 40GB harddisk, and a 4 in 1 cardreader. All work fine

GOOD LUCK

As for alternatives.... you've got firewire, but I expect the same problems you have with USB.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

TobiWan,

You will struggle to find a real disc drive that will run on the 500mA at 5v provided down a USB cable. Even modems hav a problem with that, and there is no motor.

Before you give up entirely on this device, Post its VendorID and ProductID. usbview will show you that info.

----------

## TobiWan

Hi Bart,

 *Bart B wrote:*   

> ... If I where you, I would double-check the configuration of your system. It should run smooth with all USB mass storage devices.

 

That's certainly not the problem. Other USB storage devices I have tried work with the same configuration. It just seems to be this specific noname device that causes problems. I have tried it with different Linux installations at different machines. It won't work with my Gentoo box, the Knoppix 3.4 live CD or a clean and complete SuSE 9.0 Pro installation on a Dell workstation.

Without any doubt there are still many USB storage interfaces that simply don't work under Linux. I seem to be stuck with one of those.

My wish is to collect information about an alternative to the crappy USB interface. I need to know what hardware other people have been using and a confirmation that is works under Linux before I buy another device and walk into another wall the hard way.

 *Quote:*   

> GOOD LUCK

 

Thanks, what brand and chipset has this USB storage device been that you have used to connect that 40GB drive?

Tobias

----------

## TobiWan

Hi Neddy,

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You will struggle to find a real disc drive that will run on the 500mA at 5v provided down a USB cable. Even modems hav a problem with that, and there is no motor.
> 
> 

 

This "Pocket Boy" does. And that's the real pitty here. I would love to get it running under Linux because it is so convenient to just plug in the USB cable without the need for an external power supply. But it just won't run under Linux  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Before you give up entirely on this device, Post its VendorID and ProductID. usbview will show you that info.

 

Here it is:

```

usb-storage

Speed: 12Mb/s (full)

USB Version:  1.10

Device Class: 00(>ifc )

Device Subclass: 00

Device Protocol: 00

Maximum Default Endpoint Size: 8

Number of Configurations: 1

Vendor Id: 05e3

Product Id: 0702

Revision Number:  1.13

Config Number: 1

   Number of Interfaces: 1

   Attributes: c0

   MaxPower Needed:  96mA

   Interface Number: 0

      Name: usb-storage

      Alternate Number: 0

      Class: 08(stor.) 

      Sub Class: 6

      Protocol: 50

      Number of Endpoints: 2

         Endpoint Address: 81

         Direction: in

         Attribute: 2

         Type: Bulk

         Max Packet Size: 64

         Interval: 0ms

         Endpoint Address: 02

         Direction: out

         Attribute: 2

         Type: Bulk

         Max Packet Size: 64

         Interval: 0ms

```

I'm afraid this won't probably be very insightful. The device came without any reference to a manufacturer, a URL or much documentation. It just cost 9.99 and I just bought it because it doesn't need an external power supply.

regards,

Tobias W.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

TobiWan,

You may be in luck, its an EagleTec device and there is a RedHat bug report about it here

http://bugzilla.redhat.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=80328

It suggets some entries in the kernel source tree drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h file that you can try.

You will need to rebuild your kernel modules, or your whole kernel if you usb stuff is built in (a good time to go modular?)

Best of luck

----------

## TobiWan

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> TobiWan,
> 
> You may be in luck, its an EagleTec device and there is a RedHat bug report about it here
> 
> http://bugzilla.redhat.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=80328
> ...

 

Hi Neddy,

Thanks for the hint!! Though I am not exactly sure how to apply this without causing collateral damage  :Confused: 

Can I apply this without risk to my 2.6.6 sources?

Should I open a similar bug entry in bugzilla so that every Gentoo user benefits from this and future Gentoo sources will contain this fix by default?

I'll try this as soon as I've got the time to mess around with a perfectly stable system  :Twisted Evil: 

Any hints on alternative working USB storage interfaces are still welcome though. My Pocket Boy is sold out so any future USB investment should profit from your experience. Might there be some sort of database on USB storage devices and their Linux compatibility?

regards,

Tobias

----------

## TobiWan

I made this an official bug in bugzilla:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=49644

I'll try the Red Hat solution as soon as I've got time.

regards,

Tobias

----------

## NeddySeagoon

TobiWan,

Since you seem to be nervous, do the following:-

Make a  copy of your current kernel tree into your /home/<user_name> directory.

At the top of the Makefile in /home/<user_name>/<linux_ver/, change the EXTRAVERSION. This will keep the expeimental kernel seperate from  your everyday kernel.

Hack the USB file in line with the RedHat notes. Its just cut and paste. Read the notes at the top of the file, though it says keep entries in VendorID order, thats for human readers. You could do the additions at the end of the file so that they are easy to find.

Now make your kernel bzImage file and modules, install your modules. They will go in a directory of their own. 

Mount /boot and copy your new bzImage there but call it something else on the way *do not* overwrite your existing kernel.

Now edit /boot/grub/grup.conf Add in another block, like the three or four lines you already have starting with the word title.

Make a new title for yor experimental kernel.

Make sure the kernel line points to your alternative kernel.

Now reboot and select you new kernel. If its broken, reboot, select your old kernel and fix the new one. The new kernel will get its modules from its own modules directory. Any binary modules you may have had (nVidia) will have dropped out.

There's not much point in posting a bug. The maintainer has decided not to include the change, so it didn't get to Linus. Its not in 2.6.5, which I'm running now.  If It works, it will be a DIY thing for you unless the maintainer changes hiis/her mind.

----------

## TobiWan

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> TobiWan,
> 
> Since you seem to be nervous, do the following:-
> 
> Make a  copy of your current kernel tree into your /home/<user_name> directory.
> ...

 

Hi,

OK, I'll try.

I just switched to ck-sources 2.6.4 and the kernel I compiled is able to work with a Hama 8 in 1 USB card reader. I take this as evidence that I've configured everything right to work with usb-storage devices. I also know the kernel compiles fine like this.

So I'll take the next step and make the changes to driver files in the usb-storage directory and just do "make && make modules_install" after that without changing anything to my kernel configuration. Right?

I've got a backup of my .config and if I mess up the sources I can always re-emerge the original sources. Right?

regards,

Tobias

----------

## TobiWan

When I make the changes to /usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h and call "make && make modules_install" it quits on me with many wild errors:

```

make[1]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      drivers/usb/storage/usb.o

In file included from drivers/usb/storage/usb.c:171:

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:410: error: `US_FL_START_STOP' undeclared here (not in a function)

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:410: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:410: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[50].flags')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:410: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:410: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[50]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:418: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:418: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[51]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:424: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:424: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[52]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:430: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:430: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[53]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:441: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:441: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[54]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:447: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:447: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[55]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:453: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:453: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[56]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:460: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:460: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[57]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:466: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:466: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[58]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:471: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:471: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[59]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:476: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:476: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[60]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:481: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:481: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[61]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:487: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:487: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[62]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:493: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:493: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[63]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:500: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:500: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[64]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:508: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:508: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[65]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:514: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:514: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[66]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:520: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:520: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[67]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:527: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:527: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[68]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:534: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:534: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[69]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:551: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:551: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[70]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:557: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:557: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[71]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:563: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:563: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[72]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:569: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:569: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[73]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:575: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:575: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[74]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:584: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:584: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[75]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:593: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:593: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[76]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:601: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:601: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[77]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:614: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:614: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[78]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:627: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:627: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[79]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:634: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:634: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[80]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:641: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:641: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[81]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:650: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:650: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[82]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:657: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:657: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[83]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:664: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:664: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[84]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:670: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:670: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[85]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:676: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:676: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[86]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:689: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:689: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[87]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:696: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:696: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[88]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:703: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:703: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[89]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:710: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:710: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[90]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:718: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:718: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[91]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:729: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:729: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[92]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:739: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:739: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[93]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:746: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:746: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[94]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:756: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:756: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[95]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:767: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:767: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[96]')

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:774: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h:774: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[97]')

drivers/usb/storage/usb.c:175: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/usb.c:175: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[98]')

drivers/usb/storage/usb.c:177: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/usb.c:177: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[99]')

drivers/usb/storage/usb.c:179: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/usb.c:179: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[100]')

drivers/usb/storage/usb.c:181: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/usb.c:181: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[101]')

drivers/usb/storage/usb.c:183: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/usb.c:183: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[102]')

drivers/usb/storage/usb.c:185: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/usb.c:185: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[103]')

drivers/usb/storage/usb.c:189: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/usb.c:189: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[104]')

drivers/usb/storage/usb.c:191: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/usb.c:191: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[105]')

drivers/usb/storage/usb.c:193: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/usb.c:193: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[106]')

drivers/usb/storage/usb.c:195: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/usb.c:195: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[107]')

drivers/usb/storage/usb.c:197: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/usb.c:197: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[108]')

drivers/usb/storage/usb.c:199: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/usb.c:199: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[109]')

drivers/usb/storage/usb.c:203: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/usb.c:203: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[110]')

drivers/usb/storage/usb.c:205: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/usb.c:205: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[111]')

drivers/usb/storage/usb.c:207: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/usb.c:207: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[112]')

drivers/usb/storage/usb.c:209: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/usb.c:209: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[113]')

drivers/usb/storage/usb.c:211: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/usb.c:211: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[114]')

drivers/usb/storage/usb.c:213: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/usb.c:213: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[115]')

drivers/usb/storage/usb.c:216: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/usb/storage/usb.c:216: error: (near initialization for `us_unusual_dev_list[116]')

make[3]: *** [drivers/usb/storage/usb.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/usb/storage] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/usb] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

So I guess just changing the entry in this single file doesn't do the trick, does it? Help please?!   :Shocked: 

Tobias

----------

## NeddySeagoon

TobiWan,

Its been a while since I looked at this.

 *Quote:*   

> US_FL_START_STOP' undeclared

 means that the compiler was unable to turn the symbod US_FL_START_STOP, into a constant or addesss.

grepping through the 2.6.6 kernel tree shows it no longer exists.

grepping through 

```
linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r7 $ grep -R US_FL_START_STOP ./
```

shows it was defined as

 *Quote:*   

> ./drivers/usb/storage/usb.h:#define US_FL_START_STOP      0x00000004 /* ignore START_STOP commands          */

 

Theres no comment in the 2.6.6 code to explain why its no longer used/needed. You could just take it out and see what happens or you could use the constant 0x00000004 in its place. Try both even, but if its been dropped, its for a reason.

What are your programming skills like?

Its difficult to do this sort of thing remotely.

The 2.6.6 kernel has an entry 

```
/* Reported by Peter Marks <peter.marks@turner.com>

 * Like the SIIG unit above, this unit needs an INQUIRY to ask for exactly

 * 36 bytes of data.  No more, no less. That is the only reason this entry

 * is needed.

 *

 * ST818 slim drives (rev 0.02) don't need special care.

*/

UNUSUAL_DEV(  0x05e3, 0x0702, 0x0000, 0xffff,

      "Genesys Logic",

      "USB to IDE Disk",

      US_SC_DEVICE, US_PR_DEVICE, NULL,

      US_FL_FIX_INQUIRY ),
```

in unusual_devs.h

Try changing the first 3 lines to 

```
UNUSUAL_DEV(  0x05e3, 0x0702, 0x0113, 0x0113,

                "EagleTec",

                "External Hard Disk",
```

and leave the rest alone meanwhile. I don't thing this will work but at least it should compile.

Don't mess with your kernel source in /usr/src. Make a copy it as I suggested further up the thread. Then  when you break the source code, you can get back to where you started. Never install a kernel you are working on as your only kernel either. It far too easy to break it. Always have a known good kernel ready to boot as a get out of jail free card. You will need it.

----------

## TobiWan

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Its been a while since I looked at this.
> 
> 

 

Me too...  :Wink: 

In a way, I already quit on USB with Linux. But this week I emerged Con Kolivas sources since I had trouble with the nvidia module and recent Vanilla sources. Con patches his 2.6.4 sources against known security bugs and 2.6.4 gives me no trouble with nvidia-kernel so I tried them.

After fooling around with the configuration I managed to get my Medion USB scanner to work and my Hama 8 in 1 USB Card Reader and the digital camera of my father. Just the damn harddrive doesn't want to... But three out of four in one day is totally acceptable  :Wink: 

With this motivational result I'm willing to try again on this stupid EagleTect device though  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   US_FL_START_STOP' undeclared means that the compiler was unable to turn the symbod US_FL_START_STOP, into a constant or addesss.
> 
> grepping through the 2.6.6 kernel tree shows it no longer exists.
> ...

 

I'll try both then.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> What are your programming skills like?
> 
> Its difficult to do this sort of thing remotely.
> ...

 

I know Java and some Perl. The problem is, that I am absolutely not familiar with C syntax. Though I guess if you explain what I'm doing then I can follow. Is a C symbol something like a literal in Java for example?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The 2.6.6 kernel has an entry 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

OK, will do.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Don't mess with your kernel source in /usr/src. Make a copy it as I suggested further up the thread. Then  when you break the source code, you can get back to where you started. Never install a kernel you are working on as your only kernel either. It far too easy to break it. Always have a known good kernel ready to boot as a get out of jail free card. You will need it.

 

I always have the Gentoo CD from which I installed the system. If something goes wrong I just boot from it and chroot into the environment on the harddrive. I can then re-emerge the sources I need and just apply the .config I have made a backup of. In addition I copy any files I make changes to into a backup file.

Give me some time though to make all these changes as I'm not able to continue this evening.

I'll be back with results by tomorrow evening.

thanks a lot!

Tobias

----------

## TobiWan

Two words: IT WORKS!  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Man, what a difficult birth...

It turned out I only needed to add another block like this:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /* Reported by Peter Marks <peter.marks@turner.com>
> 
>  * Like the SIIG unit above, this unit needs an INQUIRY to ask for exactly
> ...

 

and just change the first line where it defines the Vendor ID and firmware version.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> UNUSUAL_DEV(  0x05e3, 0x0702, 0x0113, 0x0113,
> 
>                 "EagleTec",
> ...

 

This does the job. I successfully mounted the device and I can now work with it. What a relief!

Linux rocks!!

thanks,

Tobias

----------

